# Execution



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a few prize fish that I don't want to keep anymore.

I can't sell them, because nobody wants them. Donating is out of the option, because some people will just make a profit by reselling. I can't give it to a store for free or for credits, because it will just end up in some idiots hand.

Should I just kill them? 

What do you think?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Suck it up for a year and donate to the Toronto aquarium?

I dont mean to be harsh but you said you didnt want the fish to end up in 'some idiot's hands'... and you are contemplating killing them because you dont want them anymore? 

Sounds like a paradox to me...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you can't sell them how could anyone else? If they are prize fish why is it no one would want them? Why would you care if someone made a profit when you are willing to kill them?


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

You're afraid that if you give them away they will "end up in some idiots hands", but your the one willing to kill them? What am I missing here?


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds like they`re already in the wrong hands!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

what kinda fish


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fish*

realllly ............... R U SERIOUS ...........wow


----------



## addhome (Mar 19, 2012)

Send me i photo please i want to see


----------



## Pius (Aug 5, 2011)

While your at it, grab some potatoes and make some fish n' chips!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, what kind of fish...?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> Suck it up for a year and donate to the Toronto aquarium?
> 
> I dont mean to be harsh but you said you didnt want the fish to end up in 'some idiot's hands'... and you are contemplating killing them because you dont want them anymore?
> 
> Sounds like a paradox to me...


1) can't release aquarium fish into the wild

2) Eg. Inadequate housing, I have seen people kept 2ft+ silver arowana in a 75G, it's as good as dead. Why torture a fish in the long run, when there's an easiler way out.



BillD said:


> If you can't sell them how could anyone else? If they are prize fish why is it no one would want them? Why would you care if someone made a profit when you are willing to kill them?


I've used $1000 on the fish

If I kill the fish, nobody will gain anything and I am -$1000

If nobody buys the fish, I will just stuck with the fish and I will increase my burden

BUT

If I gave you the fish, and you resell it for $10, then you made $10 profit...

Here is the question, why would I want to let you to make the $10 off me, (your not special to me) when I can afford to lose a $1000 in the beginning?

This thinking is not good, but I am just defending myself



tom g said:


> realllly ............... R U SERIOUS ...........wow


I do feel bad by thinking about it, but they are like Frankenstein, who want Frankenstein???



People want shrimps & small fish! not MONSTER fish! >.<''



Evans11 said:


> You're afraid that if you give them away they will "end up in some idiots hands", but your the one willing to kill them? What am I missing here?


The difference is they will either die in a long painful way or just instantly! 



Holidays said:


> what kinda fish





splur said:


> Yeah, what kind of fish...?


Datnoids, Giraffe Catfish



Pius said:


> While your at it, grab some potatoes and make some fish n' chips!


Some Asian said datnoids taste very sweet, and taste as good as grouper. I really want to try it someday!



Ctp416 said:


> Sounds like they`re already in the wrong hands!


I know! I thought I can give them a good home for at least 20 years. I got the 90G and 250G tanks ready. It takes a lot of work and I am really tired of the maintenance. I need something for a change...


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> ...donate to the Toronto aquarium?


I am going with this guy.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

TankCla said:


> I am going with this guy.


It's very complicated to donate the zoo or the aquarium

After seeing Toronto Zoo cichlid's tank... second thought....

Anyway thanks for the input, and I know what I should do now...


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

why not sell them to someone from http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You're taking advantage of animals who depend on you. Killing them because you're a cheap person and don't want some next guy to make $10 off them when you spent $1000 is not just cheap but beyond selfish. This mentality is disgusting. 

Another thought- If they're prized fish it should be no problem selling them. Unless you've turned what was once a prized healthy good looking fish into a joke that no body would bother wasting the money on. It sounds like that's the case here. 

You turnover so many fish that it's like watching an telemarketing office who only hires teenagers. The turnover is huge! 

It's become a bit ridiculous. Do you have any fish that are kept in the right conditions? You come across like an impulse hobbyists who loses interest within days of buying them. 

A smart person would cut the cost and gain back as much as possible so it's not a total loss. Don't act like an amercian ran company.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Jackson said:


> You're taking advantage of animals who depend on you. Killing them be side you're a cheap person and don't want some next guy to make $10 off them when you spent $1000 is not just cheap but beyond selfish. This mentality is discusgting.
> 
> Another thought if they're prized fish it should be no problem selling them. Unless you've turned what was once a prized healthy good looking fish into a joke that no body would bother wasting the money on.
> 
> A smart person would cut the cost and gain back as much as possible so it's not a total loss. Don't act like an amercian ran company.


+1 Well said!!!!!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow so you would kill a fish just not to have someone make $10 off you?

That is disgusting.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Jackson said:


> You're taking advantage of animals who depend on you. Killing them because you're a cheap person and don't want some next guy to make $10 off them when you spent $1000 is not just cheap but beyond selfish. This mentality is disgusting.
> 
> Another thought- If they're prized fish it should be no problem selling them. Unless you've turned what was once a prized healthy good looking fish into a joke that no body would bother wasting the money on. It sounds like that's the case here.
> 
> ...


+1

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------

